# The Family



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of us at PFF have been here since its inception when Chris started this place. "Back when it was good" 2007. Us people for the most part have accepted foreigners, transplants, and vagrants pretty well. Most of us consider each other family "with a few black sheep" and even those are accepted for the most part. The whole principal and foundation of this community seems to be at jeopardy with people trying to making a profit off of others ignorance. The word "ignorance" is not a bad word mind you, just means that maybe you are new to the area and don't know the ropes yet. Most of the "shithouse entrepreneurs" are also new to the area "1-5 years" and are just learning the ropes themselves. In the past 3 years this forum has seen makeshift firearm businesses, shotty unlicensed hunting guide/survival training, fishing spot thief's trying to sell someone else's hard work, or worse trying to profit from public knowledge... The whole basis for this forum is to help a brother out, not rob a brother. If you find a good fishing hole, either share it with your brother, or fish the hell out of it post the story/pics and make us all jealous... Don't try to sell me that shit... Many of us were born and raises here and that makes most of us ******** "unless you are from gulf breeze" Us ******** don't need your help duck hunting, deer hunting, snapper fishing, catching frogs, or bluegill. Us ******** help out one another with work, chores, feeding our families our just plain fun. The damn militree has brought in some good folk, and some real shitbags to our little riviera. Trying to change our ways, no says I. Do you know what would happen if you rolled up on a head boat and tried to take there spot back in the 80's-90's? Or if that same head boat rolled up on his coop that he dropped himself to pay his bills for the year and you were sitting on it in your little cuddy cabin?? Who remembers Scotty Mcquire? What would Scotty do?? He would sink your boat or open you up with a dexter... It happened a few times back in the day....

This forum is however a great source for networking. Reputable businesses are on here helping and supporting many areas that help out the *******. Breeze fixes scooters I never met the man but I have seen him help trouble shoot people's bikes for nothing and help folks out and he ain't even from around here... 

Tommy Holmes is from around here and his crew does the same type stuff, if you have a question they have an answer or will get you one, they announce there sales, and will tell you if they can't beat a price.

Hotspots "Which I've never been in" has a wealth of knowledge and has just about taken over the inshore charter circuit which is a great thing for tourist coming in for a week or two wanting to go fishing. 

Land and Sea is also on the up and up!! There are a ton of good ones and their are several dickheads popping up around here. Take that shit somewhere else sellin someone else's work or common knowledge...

If we have a question we come here and ask it and it gets answered, we help each other out. Lets quit trying to get over on our family and sticking them in the back. I'm not the greatest member here, and I am the biggest smartass around but I will go out of my way to help or inform someone without trying to get in your wallet. And if you are trying to stick someone with a sham then I will be the first to bust your bawls.....:thumbsup: tighten up or get out Fish Eye... (not you Jason)


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tend to agree ++...


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

So someone would sink a boat or stab a person for fishing "their" spot... wow.... what a cool person to remember and look back on to reminisce... I'm glad those days have come and gone. This isn't the "wild west" on the water... its a great community with fantastic fishing resources. That mentality is so childish that it's pathetic; not the best example to base your argument on. I don't get the position that you own something sitting on the ocean floor even if you deployed it... just doesn't hold water to me. It is public property. And I will laugh in anyone's face (other than on-duty military, Coast Guard, or Marine Patrol) that tells me where I can and where I can't fish. This is 'Merica


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Amen Jeremy!!!!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Mullet Hunter, 

You have a right to your opinion, and I respect that.

I received this message yesterday. It is typical of the type of notes I get from Forum members.

"I see that you and wackem have been getting a lot of crap on here about selling numbers. I want to say that I appreciate what you are doing. Some of us do not have the time to do the research and greatly appreciate it. If you have committed the time, I feel you should be compensated. I will definitely be in touch in the future for some bay numbers. Again, thank you."

I feel I am providing a useful service to some forum members. They seem to happy with the results. Several new customers have recently come back to buy a second set of numbers. 

Most of the Gulf numbers I buy are sold by retired or retiring charter boat captains who put the reefs down themselves. The captains also seem happy with the price they receive for the numbers.

Just trying to fill a need out there.

Peace


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree 100%...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Amen Jeremy!!!!


X2

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Magic Mike said:


> So someone would sink a boat or stab a person for fishing "their" spot... wow.... what a cool person to remember and look back on to reminisce... I'm glad those days have come and gone. This isn't the "wild west" on the water... its a great community with fantastic fishing resources. That mentality is so childish that it's pathetic; not the best example to base your argument on. I don't get the position that you own something sitting on the ocean floor even if you deployed it... just doesn't hold water to me. It is public property. And I will laugh in anyone's face (other than on-duty military, Coast Guard, or Marine Patrol) that tells me where I can and where I can't fish. This is 'Merica



It's kinda like mud riding in a share crop field... Destroy the farmers crops you destroy his lively hood even though it isn't his land... Take a dogs food and he will bite your ass...

And yes I watched a guy juggling his guts on the way to the truck one day at the moorings for this very reason..... We're you around when the mornings was here?? Or are you one of "them"?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Society has become full of pansies. Plain and simple. Pansies that do not respect others on one hand but demand respect from others on the other hand.

I will go out of my way to help anyone, anytime I can. Until you prove to me otherwise that you do not deserve my respect/help that is.

Thanks for showing up that night to pull a guy out of the mud Jeremy. Although, I think you enjoyed it more than anything. I didn't know the guy myself. But he was a friend of a friend and he was in a bind. So we do what we can to help out those around us.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Mullet Hunter,
> 
> You have a right to your opinion, and I respect that.
> 
> ...


Why not publiclally post some of these numbers and get yourself a job? Why you got to profit from it? There are members that post numbers here all the time... Two of which post them out as Christmas gifts... Why try to rob someone??


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I actually miss the gun trading days. I scored some good deals. I wish it would come back.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why not publiclally post some of these numbers and get yourself a job? Why you got to profit from it? There are members that post numbers here all the time... Two of which post them out as Christmas gifts...


I have posted numbers and plan to post more. Thanks for the suggestion though. I look forward to your number posts in the near future.



MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why try to rob someone??


Sorry, "rob" who? The forum member who caught enough fish that he is back for a second set of numbers, or the charter boat captain who sold me the numbers? You don't seem to be affected either way.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Every one of your posts turns into a 10+ page name calling session. That in itself should tell you how many people find what you are doing wrong. And then you turn around and flip everyone the bird. You may or may not have made some "satisfied customers" with what you are doing. I don't know. I do know you and your colleague have made many enemies.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Every one of your posts turns into a 10+ page name calling session. That in itself should tell you how many people find what you are doing wrong.


Since 9 pages of name calling on the other thread were posted by you, I guess I can live with that.



SnapperSlapper said:


> And then you turn around and flip everyone the bird. You may or may not have made some "satisfied customers" with what you are doing. I don't know. I do know you and your colleague have made many enemies.


That makes me very sad indeed. I know deep down you guys are warm loving folk.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

If you go around in real life throwing things in people's faces like you do on here, I think there is a good chance that someone somewhere down the road will indeed make you sad.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fisheye why don't you establish yourself here as a valued member by not selling anything. Take your spot selling business to Craigslist. Just a thought...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

+1 MH I like this place. Been here for awhile now,and yes I have sold some stuff. I use to build a few pier carts and sold a few here,and traded some for fishing stuff. Come to think of it I traded more than I sold. I have also learned a boat load of info on flounder gigging. I'm sure I've pissed in a few wheaties over the years,but who hasn't? What family doesn't have a disagreement now and then. And you always have a few black sheep.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with the member who posted the girlfriend analogy. Spot on.

It ain't illegal to hit on someone's girl, but when you do, don't be surprised if you get a black eye and have no friends.

Here's the obligatory.... Good luck to you and everything like that.


....


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

I have watched this back and forth for a while and have a couple questions. 

1. Would anybody have a problem with this guy selling numbers for spots if he put out the structure himself? 

2. What is the difference between this guy selling numbers he has found and a charter captain charging to take someone fishing on "his" spot, whether he put it out or not? 

3. If someone bought a book of numbers from a captain or individual that were marketed as private why would it be an issue if they resold the numbers? 

I have more numbers than I could ever use in my lifetime and will never buy one from anybody. That being said it seems to me that if a person new to fishing were to buy numbers from anyone that were in fact unknown to most wouldn't they probably save money and time in the long run and thus be a benefit to both parties? On this forum I have met people who I have helped that seem to be appreciative and I admire that. I have also met and tried to help people who I would consider the most ungrateful pieces of crap I have encountered in my life. We should all try to help one another as that is what a community is for. Should we call people out when we think they are shitbags, MOST DEFINITELY. Should we constantly badger someone until we divide and bring down the entire community, I would like to think not. When a moderator can come in a thread and bash and insult someone things have gone too far. If it was bad enough for that it should have been bad enough for them to be banned. This place just seems to get worse each day.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bean Counter said:


> I have watched this back and forth for a while and have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Would anybody have a problem with this guy selling numbers for spots if he put out the structure himself?
> 
> ...


This is a silly, bitter argument. I have given every single number I have to some friends here in town. Either Mark or somebody else said that it's an issue of respect. I understand that and I guess that that's really at the core of the issue for a lot of people. 

On the other hand, if I am out (I don't ping people or whatever it is called because I don't have a radar), I will run across a big wad of fish or structure and put it on my system. I won't crowd people and I don't like to fish around other boats. The best boat is a half mile away. Go in peace, I say. Tight lines.

But, if any of us drops a piece of structure in the Bay (I know) or the Gulf some other person will find it. Don't let fishing stress you out. I mean, it's already too expensive! I have thought about putting something out. I would laugh if somebody else was fishing it; maybe a little frustration. But, that is what happens.

I would also add that internet cavil and bickering gets out of hand a lot, because it's easy. I've met a few people here and they were all nice as hell. A bunch of them live in my neighborhood. Take it easy, guys. And, as always, peace to you and tight lines.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> It's kinda like mud riding in a share crop field... Destroy the farmers crops you destroy his lively hood even though it isn't his land... Take a dogs food and he will bite your ass...
> 
> And yes I watched a guy juggling his guts on the way to the truck one day at the moorings for this very reason..... We're you around when the mornings was here?? Or are you one of "them"?


So me fishing on "someone's" spot destroys the reef and their livelihood? Interesting.... 

The second part of your post makes no sense to me... what are you getting at? I guess you're saying I'm not a local... or an old timer? Nah, just lived here for 26 years. Though I've never been shanked for fishing. Only inbreed ******** would do something like that over a fishing spot. Get real man...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The way I see it, anyone willing to pay fer numbers.....that's on them, I could care less. If I can't sell a gun on here is more concerning to me. Now if you are a new eber and all you do is sell sell sell then go to craigslist!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Mullet Hunter,
> 
> Most of the Gulf numbers I buy are sold by retired or retiring charter boat captains who put the reefs down themselves.
> 
> Peace


Can you share the name of the boat and or captain that sold the book of numbers with the chicken coop numbers to the east of the pass listed in your latest advertisement? Just curious...


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

MH: “Do you know what would happen if you rolled up on a head boat and tried to take there spot back in the 80's-90's? Or if that same head boat rolled up on his coop that he dropped himself to pay his bills for the year and you were sitting on it in your little cuddy cabin?? Who remembers Scotty Mcquire? What would Scotty do?? He would sink your boat or open you up with a dexter... It happened a few times back in the day....”

Let me just say that if I locate some structure and I’m fishing it in PUBLIC WATERS in the Gulf of Mexico and a boat rolled up and said that this was his private spot and I had to move I can tell you I would not move. If you think it’s OK for that other boat to threaten my wellbeing for not moving then sir IMHO you don’t understand the idea of what public property is. If this boat then moved on to take action against me I would defend myself with whatever means necessary. I’ll be damned if anyone is going to tell me where I can or can’t fish in public waters after serving 27+ years in the USMC and fighting in 2 wars. This sir is America and everyone has the same right to be in public waters; just because you say you dropped the structure doesn’t mean you now own that spot. I couldn’t care less about someone selling numbers; that’s his business. But I do defend my right to fish anywhere in public waters that I choose to and beware to the gentleman that tries to use force against me.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bean Counter said:


> I have watched this back and forth for a while and have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Would anybody have a problem with this guy selling numbers for spots if he put out the structure himself?
> 
> ...


 
What we have here is a culture clash and I am not talking about ******** versus whomever. 

If you bottom fished in the northern gulf from the 60's on till around the time radar began to proliferate on monkey boats, you protected a good producing bottom number under lock and key. Yes people sold books upon 'retirement", but they were sold to people that were equally protective of the numbers within. No one dreamed of selling one online for $99.99 cause they felt that would be about as wrong "as two boys in bed", and judging by the negative comments there are a lot here that still feel that way.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it odd how most members of this forum would protect the second amendment with their lives, don't hesitate to excercise their first amendment rights, expect to be free from unlawful search and seizure, value their right to privacy under the Florida bill of rights, and many have fought for these rights (thank you!) and many continue to do so (thank you!) yet so many members appear to have a problem with Whackum and FishEye excercising their right to contract, free speech, and run legitimate tax paying small business selling numbers outside of legal artificial reef areas to people that choose to buy them. What right do you, I, or anyone else have to limit another's rights to property that isn't ours in the first place? Shouldn't we be applauding these small business owners opperating within the law, paying taxes, and buying gas, expensive equipment and other products? Wouldn't this country be a better place if everyone operated this way, even going as far as Whackum and FishEye did soliciting public input? Admittedly we'd have a lot more business in the red if they all invested so much and recouped so little but you get what I'm saying...

MulletHunter, I agree with so much of what you said. One big, mostly happy, quite dysfunctional family which I am very glad to have found! Thank you all.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> I find it odd how most members of this forum would protect the second amendment with their lives, don't hesitate to excercise their first amendment rights, expect to be free from unlawful search and seizure, value their right to privacy under the Florida bill of rights, and many have fought for these rights (thank you!) and many continue to do so (thank you!) yet so many members appear to have a problem with Whackum and FishEye excercising their right to contract, free speech, and run legitimate tax paying small business selling numbers outside of legal artificial reef areas to people that choose to buy them. What right do you, I, or anyone else have to limit another's rights to property that isn't ours in the first place? Shouldn't we be applauding these small business owners opperating within the law, paying taxes, and buying gas, expensive equipment and other products? Wouldn't this country be a better place if everyone operated this way, even going as far as Whackum and FishEye did soliciting public input? Admittedly we'd have a lot more business in the red if they all invested so much and recouped so little but you get what I'm saying...
> 
> MulletHunter, I agree with so much of what you said. One big, mostly happy, quite dysfunctional family which I am very glad to have found! Thank you all.


It's okay to screw the man (Gov), but don't screw your friends.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

But if your friends limit your freedom, don't they become the man?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Mullet head*

I agree with you for the most part. I dislike the ******* mentality of someone owning a spot I am willing to bet you are the first one to get pissed when someone try's to run you away from their dock/yard while mullet fishing even though you are still in the water. We used to have the same problems with Yankees out of Jersey and NY they thought they owned the water in Nc cause they had bigger boats than most of us and more money. Doesn't matter where you are from it takes a real azz hat to try and swamp someone's boat over a fishing spot in the GOM. As far as the numbers thing I don't get it I moved here 10 years ago never bought a number never felt the need if you don't have a decent bottom spot just ride out around the timber holes drag some stretches or live baits around the area and mark all you want for free if leaving Destin point the boat SE travel 20 miles slow down and do the same you will mark enough in two weeks to last you several lifetimes


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

I personally would not sell numbers. I will and do give numbers to people that ask. I just see this whole argument as being in bad taste. We agree that it is ok for a charter captain to sell his numbers upon retirement. I personally don't see the difference between this guy selling numbers. Had a charter captain offer to sell me his book four or five years ago for 4K, i passed. Had I bought it I would have seen nothing wrong with trying to recoup some of the investment though. I was not trying to come off as being negative just trying to figure out where the line is put. If someone puts out some structure legally they are going to spent $X. What would be wrong or unethical about trying to spread that cost? If I give a number to someone to something that I have found in the Gulf that is my business, as I said I would not sell a number. On the other hand if this guy goes out and spends his time and gas gathering numbers to spots he has found or bought what is wrong with selling them? Hilton's does this and nobody has said we should boycott them. It is a culture clash and maybe the forum owners can make a rule that nobody can sell numbers on the forum. Seems to me the people bitching either a. have a true problem i.e. culture clash with this kind of stuff (mullet hunter) or b. are pissed that they didn't think of it first.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

tkh329 said:


> I find it odd how most members of this forum would protect the second amendment with their lives, don't hesitate to excercise their first amendment rights, expect to be free from unlawful search and seizure, value their right to privacy under the Florida bill of rights, and many have fought for these rights (thank you!) and many continue to do so (thank you!) yet so many members appear to have a problem with Whackum and FishEye excercising their right to contract, free speech, and run legitimate tax paying small business selling numbers outside of legal artificial reef areas to people that choose to buy them. What right do you, I, or anyone else have to limit another's rights to property that isn't ours in the first place? Shouldn't we be applauding these small business owners opperating within the law, paying taxes, and buying gas, expensive equipment and other products? Wouldn't this country be a better place if everyone operated this way, even going as far as Whackum and FishEye did soliciting public input? Admittedly we'd have a lot more business in the red if they all invested so much and recouped so little but you get what I'm saying...
> 
> MulletHunter, I agree with so much of what you said. One big, mostly happy, quite dysfunctional family which I am very glad to have found! Thank you all.


Took the words out of my mouth.

As far as stabbing ppl and fighting over bottom spots call me a pansy if you want but fishing is supposed to be enjoyable especially for us recreational fisherman. I could see having a legitimate bitch if you were a commercial guy and these spots meant your livelihood. In the end what are you gonna do? Stab someone and go to prison for murder or attempted murder? Tell the justice system you stabbed some guy over your bottom spot? Lol get real 

I have only been a part of this forum for a year or so and enjoy it very much lots of good info and very helpful ppl.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> If you go around in real life throwing things in people's faces like you do on here, I think there is a good chance that someone somewhere down the road will indeed make you sad.


Come on Guy. Play nice.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

tkh329 said:


> ...Shouldn't we be applauding these small business owners opperating within the law, paying taxes, and buying gas, expensive equipment and other products?...


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Bean Counter said:


> Seems to me the people bitching either a. have a true problem i.e. culture clash with this kind of stuff (mullet hunter) or b. are pissed that they didn't think of it first.


LMAO! :notworthy:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I buy turnip greens from Grocery Advantage. I could be growing my own but it's easier to let someone else do all the work. 
Now if I could just find somebody to do all the work in finding places to fish so I could buy some numbers.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I buy turnip greens from Grocery Advantage. I could be growing my own but it's easier to let someone else do all the work.
> Now if I could just find somebody to do all the work in finding places to fish so I could buy some numbers.


Joe Patties does all the work for you.:thumbup:


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I buy turnip greens from Grocery Advantage. I could be growing my own but it's easier to let someone else do all the work.
> Now if I could just find somebody to do all the work in finding places to fish so I could buy some numbers.


If you could just get ahold of the numbers where them greens was grown you could go just pick em yourself. Damn...I think I am on to something.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

You got that right....and a heckuva lot cheaper.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

LMAO......turnip patch numbers!....I'll start selling them numbers.....they'll come with agood pair of runnin shoes too!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> If you could just get ahold of the numbers where them greens was grown you could go just pick em yourself. Damn...I think I am on to something.



And if that turnip patch were in a local park?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been here since the FishTheBridge forum, and was one of the original members of it. You're right on all levels, and I feel that this needed to be said!! Thanks!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Hence the runnin shoes


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

This is just my two cents ok so don’t bash!!! If you are buying "private numbers" how do you know he didn’t make copies and sell to 25 other people...? Just saying... And if you bought numbers why would your signature have something about side scan images?? Those are questions I would ask if I was going to purchase numbers. Guys we are all out to make money this day and age bottom line... I promote my business on this website as well as give helpful tips when asked. See you on the water!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TSpecks said:


> This is just my two cents ok so don’t bash!!! If you are buying "private numbers" how do you know he didn’t make copies and sell to 25 other people...? Just saying... And if you bought numbers why would your signature have something about side scan images?? Those are questions I would ask if I was going to purchase numbers. Guys we are all out to make money this day and age bottom line... I promote my business on this website as well as give helpful tips when asked. See you on the water!!


I think he said, in another thread, that he was going to sell them multiple times if the demand was high enough.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Austin said:


> I've been here since the FishTheBridge forum, and was one of the original members of it. You're right on all levels, and I feel that this needed to be said!! Thanks!


im with Austin.. i was one of first members here and have seen so much junk.. but so much family life too... I just take it all in one long stride and not let it get to me... i read what i want to read and the other junk is just garbage....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Mullet hunter*

Forgive the title of my last post darn auto correct spelled out head I was not attempting to take a cheap shot at you


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I too have been a member since the beginning, granted I wasn't the most liked for a while, but not many here remember that. Lol.

I've definitely made some friends on here and will always continue to post.

That being said, the forum has changed the fishing community for ever. (Then again, all social media has, but the forum is #1)

No longer is the day of having a "honey hole" here anymore... all it takes is one photo, with an identifiable background and you can considered it over. I used to post reports, and blur out the background of the photos for the sake of keeping the spot secret. (Inshore fishing)... last fall I slipped up, and posted a picture of a nice trout I caught off a very recognizable dock, the Saturday following that report there were 3 boats fishing there... coincidence? I think not! Bottom fishing (and blue water) is the only thing we have left that can't be revealed by a picture ...

All I'm saying is, people who have the passion to go work to find the fish have a lot of these bay/nearshore bottom spots. They're not that hard to find. Just go troll a stretch 25 around ft pickens for a day, catch some bull reds and watch your bottom machine.

But to sell these numbers? I feel this is just a slap in the face. Everyone before put in the work to find them, and that alone means more to me than any money you can make on them.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I too have been a member since the beginning, granted I wasn't the most liked for a while, but not many here remember that. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


The good ol days. Hahaha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> The good ol days. Hahaha


The original "Pier vs. Boat" thread!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure Mullet Hunter will correct me if I'm wrong but I think I understand his problem with the "number selling" situation....

These guys are not selling numbers to fishing spots, they are selling instant gratification, instant success, hope, and dreams. I can understand the appeal, but the customer will undoubtedly be disappointed with their purchase.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Matt*

Well said


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I'm sure Mullet Hunter will correct me if I'm wrong but I think I understand his problem with the "number selling" situation....
> 
> These guys are not selling numbers to fishing spots, they are selling instant gratification, instant success, hope, and dreams. I can understand the appeal, but the customer will undoubtedly be disappointed with their purchase.


That's it exactly Matt. Also let me clarify about the cutting and sinking bit. Up until the late 90's commercial and charter fisherman had a book. Not a GPS that took them straight to the spot, they paid money for car bodies, airplane shells, chicken coops, etc. to build there own private empire. Those spots were rarely traded but never sold. People that make a living from fishing would hurt you for exposing those spots. When I made that comment, I was referring to the old days, and what would happen if you did what is going on now days then. I don't care how many spots you have or what is on them. I have fished the GOM all of my life commercially, charter, tournament, and for pleasure. I'm willing to bet you that I will never see the #1 bouy again in my life. I have caught all the offshore fish I care to catch, and due to health restrictions I doubt I grace the pass again, I will be inshore. Again I don't care what you have but you have done nothing that justify me buying anything from you. Get a job man and quit trying to sell something that is public. This is the reason our country has gone to shit now. Everyone wants something for nothing, problem is nothing is free...
This forum used to be a tighter, smaller group. It is my expirence that population causes problems. The more opinions you have in anything the shitter it becomes. Another reason the world is in the crapper... Peddle your spots somewhere else like I said earlier.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I will find my old laptop and post every number I have ever collected... Except the bay spots, and guess what they will cost you a mouse click.....


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I think most people that have been fishing a good while will completely agree with you on your last two posts. And I expect fisheye to give us all the finger. 

But, the good news is that karma tends to remedy many things, things usually have a way of reaching equilibrium, and eventually we all have to answer for everything we do. So in the end, we will find out who was right in this little disagreement.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Mullet,

Since you are not planning to buy numbers, and the numbers I am selling are not your spots, it appears that my business has nothing to do with you.

Fisheye,

Stop trying to make sense.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Or you could look at it like this Whackum. We all are all on this earth together, and what each and everyone of us does impacts everyone else on this earth now, and for years to come. Or you could look at it like you do, the only thing that matters are the things that directly impact your bank account.

You fed me the whole what does it matter line earlier. Based on my belief system, it all matters. Good luck in your venture. If you are right and I'm wrong, a few red snapper will seem inconsequential. And vice versa, if you are wrong, a few red snapper will seem inconsequential.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Looking at both sides of the argument,
I have built 200 plus reefs over the years, big reefs! 
When you spend days in a brier patch loading wasp infested Concrete truck drums on a worn out car trailer, one at the time, you are a die hard reef builder.

Remember during the 90's when Davis Hwy was widened from University Mall to 9 mile? The huge Concrete culverts and junction boxes that were dug up big enough to walk through. I got them. Talk about a Bitch to move and deploy. Some weighed almost 15 tons each. 
I knew once they hit the bottom they would eventually be found. That is why I built so many reefs.
I have been run on, to the point of almost getting run over and zapped I am sure. I have had smaller shallow reefs found and moved. 

I was fishing a spot I deployed when a small head boat from Perdido full of walk-ons pulled up on the spot and told me to get the Hell off of "HIS" reef. 
I asked him what was on the bottom, and as he started to describe the reef, I finished the description and conversation stating that I deployed it and he found it. The Captain looked like an Idiot in front of the Clients with his rude attitude. 
He had every right to fish it, along with any other reef he had found that I put the blood, sweat, stitches, and not to mention the ton of money to get them out there in the first place. 
You sink it, you don't own it! And you better keep building them to stay ahead of the ones that find them. Go deep and it will help keep the smaller boats away, and pray another Ivan does not come again.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I give away plenty of info about places/areas I catch fish. I seldom do it publicly, but I am always pm'ing tourists or newbies who just want to catch a fish. I've told many a tourist (the occasional local newbie) about some of my best spots and exactly how they should fish them (I know they won't be there every weekend lol). I've lived/fished here all my life. THIS is my home. THESE are my home waters. I have always wanted to fish for red snapper in the bay from my kayak, but I have no clue where any inshore reefs are. I don't have a boat, or the time to go searching the bay, via kayak, on my ONE fishing day a week. For all you guys on here giving this guy the ol' what-for for not "giving" these spots away, help a brotha out. Give ME a good bay spot within a reasonable distance from a kayak launchable spot. I will respect the integrity of the privacy of said spot and defend it with filet knives, hand gaffs, beer bottles (empty of course) and pyramid sinkers if need be. I can assure you, there are only two people whom I would take there, my father and my best friend, neither have electronics. We are not HARDCORE guys who will be there no matter what, catching all the fish. With the weather/regs/season, there may be only one or two days a year our old broke-down butts are gonna wanna go snapper fishing. Dad and I sold our gulf boat a couple years ago. He got a kayak to fish with me and we haven't tasted red snapper in quite some time. Yeah, we could go offshore, but like I said...we're getting old lol. Come on guys, throw a local native a bone...I don't wanna have to pay this dude. If I did, it would be your fault Mullet Hunter, I didn't know he was selling numbers til you posted this  ...nah lol. Just kiddin, I ain't paying for a fishing spot.

...save your patti's remarks lol. Real fishermen don't buy fish. I'd rather eat a hardtail I caught than a tuna I had to pay for. (not that I eat hardtails lol...dems bait)


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Would anyone like to buy a real good red snapper hole?
It holds large numbers of nice sized red snapper.......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Would anyone like to buy a real good red snapper hole?
> It holds large numbers of nice sized red snapper.......


Hahaha...Russian freighter, three barges, paradise hole, bridge rubble, etc etc etc. I'll sell y'all some good numbers I don't use anymore! Got a whole book full of em. Snapper were all over them when I last visited any of these spots. $5 gets the book.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I got to thinking about this thread on my way out to the dive site yesterday. I had the split screen up and ran over a couple of small things I didn't bother to mark them (heading to the ydt from orange beach I don't care much about some little car or coup 20 miles from me). 

What seems weird is some of fisheye biggest haters would have no problem with me marking and fishing that site that I found running over it (because i put my own time and gas into obtaining the numbers vs just spending money) I guess I just don't get it.

For the record I have talked to fisheye about some sites closer to orange beach and at some shallower depths and will most likely buy a couple. Between weather, work, and family I only have a couple trips a month and I want to be diving not running recon missions.

Just my $.02


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

chapman, my hole holds bigger ARS than yours! Whats ur #'s, i will check urs, u go check mine? We will posts public pics for winner!? Starts 6-1, ends in 28 days?LOL


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Berry said:


> I got to thinking about this thread on my way out to the dive site yesterday. I had the split screen up and ran over a couple of small things I didn't bother to mark them (heading to the ydt from orange beach I don't care much about some little car or coup 20 miles from me).
> 
> What seems weird is some of fisheye biggest haters would have no problem with me marking and fishing that site that I found running over it (because i put my own time and gas into obtaining the numbers vs just spending money) I guess I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


I agree with this!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

You hit it Berry.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess I'm confused about this whole "private numbers" idea. Ive been fishing the gulf most of my life (50 years). I bought an offshore boat in early 2007 and before then I went with friends or charters. On many charter trips a captain would run over a spot on the way out and turn around and mark it. It obviously wasnt deployed by him and I wasnt there when (or if) he went back to fish it but he marked it. I didnt see that as wrong. When I got my own boat I got a list of public numbers published by the state and BOUGHT a Hilton's atlas that had these numbers and many more included in it. I have found lots of "other peoples" spots and now have all I'll ever need. If someone finds your perfect private spot and tells a few friends about it will you get mad? Or is it only if someone profits from it? The real problem is fishing ettiquite, if a boat is already on a spot before you get there, go to another. In the northern gulf, you are never more than a few miles away from another spot equally as good as the one thats occupied. If you need some spots, heres a few, for free, if you want to send me some cash, thats OK too! http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> I guess I'm confused about this whole "private numbers" idea. Ive been fishing the gulf most of my life (50 years). I bought an offshore boat in early 2007 and before then I went with friends or charters. On many charter trips a captain would run over a spot on the way out and turn around and mark it. It obviously wasnt deployed by him and I wasnt there when (or if) he went back to fish it but he marked it. I didnt see that as wrong. When I got my own boat I got a list of public numbers published by the state and BOUGHT a Hilton's atlas that had these numbers and many more included in it. I have found lots of "other peoples" spots and now have all I'll ever need. If someone finds your perfect private spot and tells a few friends about it will you get mad? Or is it only if someone profits from it? The real problem is fishing ettiquite, if a boat is already on a spot before you get there, go to another. In the northern gulf, you are never more than a few miles away from another spot equally as good as the one thats occupied. If you need some spots, heres a few, for free, if you want to send me some cash, thats OK too! http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


Never knew Alabama had such a huge reef program. Awesome post for someone living in Alabama.


----------

